# Nuchal Results



## EllieGP (Mar 29, 2008)

I am 40 years old and I had a Nuchal test and blood test at 12 weeks. The results came back in a letter stating 1:1200 lower risk of Downs and no further tests required.

I'm not satisfied with this response. Is it still worth considering an amnio? I'm now 16 weeks. I haven't been offered any advice and I made it clear to my midwife that I wanted all the necessary tests.

Please advise me.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

if you want to have an amnio, then you need to speak to your midwife who will be able to refer you for the test. The result you have had is a 'risk' of downs, whereas the amnio gives a result

Take care x


----------

